# Increasing Bung Hole Size



## Dom Lausic (Oct 10, 2020)

Hey Everyone,

Has anyone successfully increase the bung hole size of their barrels? My barrels have gone neutral, so i would like to increase the bung hole so that i can easily add and remove oak staves/spirals. The current bung hole size in not "standard" and oak staves/spirals don't fit...

My plan was to just drill the hole using a hole saw. But i can't find a wood reamer larger enough to taper the inside of the new bung hole (hehehe). Not sure it it is necessary.

Just curious to see if anyone else has done this? If so how? And did it work successfully?!?!

Thx


----------



## stickman (Oct 10, 2020)

I remember reading something about bung searing to prevent seeping. I have no experience, so I'm not sure how important it is.


----------



## Dom Lausic (Oct 10, 2020)

I do know they cauterize the bung and spigot holes to help with the seal. But I think I would be ok without it. With the being at the top of the barrel, I dont think its necessary. Especially with a silicone bung...... I hope!


----------



## Sage (Oct 10, 2020)

Could be done fairly easily with a router and tapered bit. Drilling it out to a larger size with a hole saw is also easy. You will need to plug the hole to redrill to keep the hole saw from jumping.


----------



## Johnd (Oct 10, 2020)

Cut a square block of wood at a size that you can drive / wedge tightly into the bung hole, trim it off even with the surface of the barrel. This block will give your pilot bit on the hole saw a place to anchor. Drill the hole to your selected size. If you’re worried about the taper, you should easily and quickly be able to create a taper with a wood rasp. Sand smooth and if you like, burn it with a butane torch.


----------



## Dom Lausic (Oct 10, 2020)

Sounds great! Gonna give it a go here shortly. Have to make some room for the 2020 vintage!


----------



## stickman (Oct 10, 2020)

Hopefully the bung stave is wide enough to accommodate the new hole without cracking.


----------



## Dom Lausic (Oct 10, 2020)

Hey @stickman, yes it is. Going to cut a 2" hole to accommodate a No.11 bung. The the bung stave is just over 3", so i'll have plenty of clearance!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Dom Lausic (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Rice_Guy (Oct 10, 2020)

with a hand saw I would be concerned about getting a true round to fit the bung. There are tools for cutting holes for door knobs (hole saw) that fit on a drill and produce rounds. You would need some way to center it but the old fashioned brace also can cut large rounds.
.


----------

